# Large Pores



## eightthirty (Dec 5, 2005)

*Article from fitness magazine.*

The pores on my face are large. Can I shrink them somehow? Pore size is nearly impossible to change, says Richard Glogau, M.D., a clinical professor of dermatology at the University of California at San Francisco. However, you can make them less noticeable. Try applying a topical retinoid, like Retin-A or Renova, which spurs new collagen growth, helps unclog pores and makes skin appear smoother. Retin-A and Renova require a prescription, but there are also over-the-counter formulas, such as Neutrogena's Pore Refining Cream with SPF 15 and Avon's Anew Advanced All-In-One Self-Adjusting Perfecting Lotion. Don't turn to procedures like chemical peels and lasering, because they can leave your pores exposed at a deeper, wider level, Dr. Glogau advises.

There is an upside to having large pores: Because this skin type tends to be more oily, it wrinkles less than dry, fine-textured complexions.


----------



## dancar3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Very informative article thanks for posting it. I have pores near my cheek area that I've been trying to cover up w/ Clinique Instant Pore Perfector, it works pretty well, but I had been thinking about peels since I've seen some before and after pics. I was wondering how that would affect pores and that does make sense that they would appear bigger......I wouldn't want that to happen!


----------



## melcbun (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought usually toner with witch hazel does the job???


----------



## Becky (Dec 13, 2005)

*I use the Clinique instant pore perfector. It works really well. Thanks for the info!!*


----------



## mbseirani (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

I have pores you could swim in!!! Seriously, they are terrible and I think genetic thanks to my mother. I've recently found "Burt's Bee Pore-Refining Mask" and it's done wonders for me. I've terribly oily skin, which is both good and bad. Bad shine, but great for keeping wrinkles away. However, the pores are just hideous. The mask really is making a difference. I wonder if I used some sore of collegen rejuvination product, if it would help even more. Anyone out there with experience in regards to those kinds of products???


----------



## LittleMissV (Sep 20, 2006)

I suggest trying a pore refining/shrinking mask and a pore closing toner. I dont really know what brand you could try....just look around and im sure you'll find something!! :laughing:


----------



## Leony (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Mel


----------



## annieup7 (Oct 9, 2006)

I use philips milk of magnesia (yes, the laxative) as a mask in the morning to help shrink my pores. I leave it on for about 15/20 minutes while in the shower and or ironing clothes and rinse off. that was my morning routine when we had a major heat wave in new york. My pores were large and in charge. Now that the weather is getting a little cooler, my face isn't as oily as it is during the summer. I mix a little bit of the milk of magnesia in my moisturizer and apply to the large pores and oily areas of the face. Let dry and apply a light foundation. this helps in keeping my pores less noticable. I also use Queen Helene Mint Julep masque once a week which contributes to helping the pore size. HTH


----------



## TylerD (Oct 10, 2006)

*Thanks for the article, unfortanetly I cant use Retin A. I tried it a long time ago before accutane and it destroyed my face and made it way worse. Now after accutane there is no way I will go on it again. My skin is even more sensitive. I could go for that avon product though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .*


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 10, 2006)

Great post! Thanks Melissa!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 11, 2006)

I have large pores too-- they are really visable which sucks. I find that Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask helps to shrink them a bit. I use the mask about 2x a week.


----------



## amethystkitty (Oct 13, 2006)

my pore are large as well...and they have....stuff...in them...yuck...though I'm so new to taking care of my skin and hair so I dont know if that's why they look large or if they actually are the size of the grand canyon....ugh :kopfkratz:


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2006)

thankd for posting!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 14, 2006)

I hear ya! Where can you find this mask?


----------



## stebany (Oct 15, 2006)

that's great, thanks for the info, my pores too are huge :-(


----------



## frances92307 (Oct 15, 2006)

*sigh* huge pores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.....at least I don''t have wrinkles.


----------



## sirius (Oct 16, 2006)

Huge pores can only be corrected by laser rejuvenation procedures like IPL. They will affect the skin aroung the pores to produce more collagen and thus close up the pores.


----------



## TylerD (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya ive heard this too. The next closest step is just to cover them up with primer and makeup. That is what I do (not everyday) Just when I go out. ITs a shame though because I will never have enough money for lazer surgery.


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Oct 20, 2006)

Great info!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey - is anyone up for chips and dip? Cause you could serve the dip out of my whopping pores!


----------



## Anastasia91390 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. :sheep: I've heard cold water closes pores, but I'm not sure if that would make them less noticable or not. Mine are pretty bad too. It's weird but pores gross me out. haha


----------



## Lorrine24 (Oct 21, 2006)

I use bentonite clay mixed with water - about a 1:1 mixture. It does help but by no means is it a wonder mask. I have large pores which collect gunk thus they look like blackheads if you ask me. I can only use this mask once a week or on spots because it is really drying and I have oily skin. I see that Oil of Olay has a new mask out where the second ingredient is bentonite clay.

What are the ingredients in the Burts Bees Wax mask?

It is true about not having many if any wrinkles with oily skin. My mom has the same type of skin as I do - large pores and oily - and she has no wrinkles and will be 66 soon.

Ugh..pores!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylie_R (Oct 21, 2006)

ha ha this sounds kind of obvious, but I really like the St. Ive's apricot exfoliant for acne prone skin. My skin feels smoother, and maybe I just imagine it, but my poors seem a little less wide and brown as well.

Another UBER expensive option is strivectin Hydro Serum,

It's a deep wrinkle serum that tightens pores, but for 153$ a bottle, it's pretty steep. I have a sample (half size) and it does tighten the pores, I haven't determined if it was long term yet though. We'll see after another few applications.


----------



## boutchou (Oct 29, 2006)

I use nose peels from biore. Do they make you pore bigger?? Cuz my pores seem to get bigger and bigger.. I don't know if it's because of those nose peels...


----------



## TylerD (Oct 29, 2006)

My pores gross me out, but if I saw a girl with pores like mine it wouldnt bother me its so weird how it works lol. JUst like my acne bothers me but if a girl had it I wouldnt care really.


----------



## cramberry22 (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks for the tips on trying to make pores look smaller!


----------



## over40 (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried everything and got know where until I bought the home chemical peel kit which had salicylic acid as one of the acids... which was for pore cleaning and pore size reducing. Never heard of it before or tried it until than.

It cleaned my pores that I didn't even know where junked out, as soon as you apply it you see instant stuff come out of your pores and now they are about 1/2 the size they were before I started using this acid. I bought mine from optimal youth's site. There affordable and good products.

I have seen some of the new skin cleanser with this acid in it but its probably not strong enough to change the size of your pores like the straight stuff, but you can always check it out.


----------

